# 2004 Lowrance LCX-15 Chip



## Joe'sBoat (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a LCX-15 pre 2004 and I need a copy of the chip for the great lakes mine was accidently wiped can anyone help me . Please e-mail at [email protected] 

Thanks Joe


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I think the chips use Mapcreate, I have version 6, there are 7s around. As an alternative, just format it and download the enhanced lake maps off the Lowrance site.


----------



## Joe'sBoat (Aug 13, 2010)

Talked to lawrance and they said can update off the site only after copying from another site as info will not download to my lcx to outdated. should have updated over the years but didn't. they no longer have a copy.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Have no idea what that means, sorry.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

sent you a link for update for your x15. hope it what you need. sent it to your email. i use the navco classic maps in mine. worked good on erie
good luck gobie


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

could i also get a copy of that please.

thanks in advance


[email protected]


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thank u to the person that sent me the application


----------

